# 2-Hatch 7 Plus Reels and 2 Thomas and Thomas VE 907-3 Rods FOR SALE



## Litetackle (Mar 12, 2005)

I am thinning out my aresnoal a little and have some gear for sale. I am selling 2 Hatch Fanatic 7 Plus reels and 2 Thomas and Thomas VE 907S-3 (7 wt) rods. I fished the reels for 2 seasons. Backing is included (the fly line is not). These reels are a 9 out of 10 condition. If you are interested in the rods then you already know the quality behind T&T gear. There are no watermarks on any of my gear as they have been maintained perfectly after each outing. The rods show some wear on the cork as expected. I am asking 500 per reel, and 300 per rod or 1500 for all four. These prices are firm as my decision to sell is not based on financial need. Only serious inquiries only. Text me for pics. 7133024457.

Location: Houston Area.
jp


----------



## Litetackle (Mar 12, 2005)

One Hatch sold.


----------



## Litetackle (Mar 12, 2005)

The reels are sold. I am just down to the T&T Rods. 300 each.


----------

